# Do people call your apricot poodle BROWN?"the brown one there..."



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kcp1227 (Jan 25, 2013)

No, she doesn't look brown. If I didn't know the term apricot I'd probably say peach or tan. Off topic, I've seen Lou's pic all over Pinterest lately lol. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

kcp1227 said:


> No, she doesn't look brown. If I didn't know the term apricot I'd probably say peach or tan. Off topic, I've seen Lou's pic all over Pinterest lately lol.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yes I'd say tan too !

What is that!??!? Pinterest? Inst that something related to facebook? :-O 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Well, those of us that are PoodleHip know poodles come in Cream, Apricot, Red as well as Blue and Parti and others. If Lou were a Dobie or a Lab I might describe him as tan or light brown but Lou is not a Dobie or a Lab and I am PoodleHip 

Rick


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

People who don't know poodle colors would probably call her tan. Sometimes it's hard to tell an apricot from a brown other than the nose colors being different. To me, she is a nice dark apricot and not brown or tan at all!

Funny thing - people always call Bonnie apricot even though she is a very light one. She is clearly not white, but much too light to be called brown. I wonder if that is why Lou is being called brown- because she is such a dark apricot?


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Yup, that always happens to Tangee!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

outwest said:


> People who don't know poodle colors would probably call her tan. Sometimes it's hard to tell an apricot from a brown other than the nose colors being different. To me, she is a nice dark apricot and not brown or tan at all!
> 
> Funny thing - people always call Bonnie apricot even though she is a very light one. She is clearly not white, but much too light to be called brown. I wonder if that is why Lou is being called brown- because she is such a dark apricot?


Bonnie looks like a wonderful warm light shade of apricot to me I wonder what color people that don't know poodle terms refer to her as, when they talk to you  I'm curious 

About Lou:
even corrected the last person LOL I know that was kinda rude of me. It was a young guy that knocked on my door trying to sell me on a cable plan and I said "brown? She's not brown, yellow? Golden?" And he said "nah that's a brown dog" I was like "really?!?!"




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## spookiesmom (Dec 31, 2011)

My last Mpoo was much redder than Lou. People still didn't know what to call it.


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

Not brown...I might expect someone to call her "gold". 
Lou and Apollo are the cutest spoos I have ever seen. I seldom think of spoos (or bigger dogs) as cute - pretty or handsome, yes. But your guys are so adorable


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Lily's-Mom said:


> Not brown...I might expect someone to call her "gold".
> Lou and Apollo are the cutest spoos I have ever seen. I seldom think of spoos (or bigger dogs) as cute - pretty or handsome, yes. But your guys are so adorable


Aaaaaaaawwwwwww you just made my day!!!!!!!!! Hehehe Thank you

I have a HUGE SMILE on my face


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Lou said:


> Aaaaaaaawwwwwww you just made my day!!!!!!!!! Hehehe Thank you
> 
> I have a HUGE SMILE on my face


Mmmmmmmm STILL smiling!!!! LOL 

PERMAGRIN hehehehehe


----------



## Caniche (Jun 10, 2013)

I feel your pain. Everyone calls Ryker brown...brown? He's red! I corrected a woman at the vet's office, and she just
shook her head and said "I know brown when I see it dear." No, really. He's red!


























Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Siskojan (Mar 13, 2011)

Lou is beautiful whatever daft people want to call her. We used to have trouble explaining what colour Sisko was to people, there were neighbours who thought we were into creative grooming. In these pictures he was very young. He will be 5 next month and he is still changing. He doesn't look like my signature pic now.


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

Lou said:


> Mmmmmmmm STILL smiling!!!! LOL
> 
> PERMAGRIN hehehehehe


:biggrin: Glad I made your day. And I hope I didn't offend by saying "your guys". I know Lou is a girl  

BTW, Lily is brown but when we adopted her I kept saying "She's brown, but not really brown, light brown, like a mushroom brown." I still haven't figured out how to explain her color.


----------



## kcp1227 (Jan 25, 2013)

Lou said:


> Yes I'd say tan too !
> 
> What is that!??!? Pinterest? Inst that something related to facebook? :-O
> 
> ...


It's another form of social networking. Her pic comes up under poodle clips or teddy bear clips 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

kcp1227 said:


> It's another form of social networking. Her pic comes up under poodle clips or teddy bear clips
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Wow!! How? I wonder how it got there hehehe I will have to look at it sometime. Could you please post a link so I can see it? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Siskojan said:


> Lou is beautiful whatever daft people want to call her. We used to have trouble explaining what colour Sisko was to people, there were neighbours who thought we were into creative grooming. In these pictures he was very young. He will be 5 next month and he is still changing. He doesn't look like my signature pic now.


Thanks!! Goooooorgeous poodle!!! Please post more pictures!! I'm on my iPhone now so I can't see your signature picture (this app doesnt show people's signatures) i love his coloring!!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Luce (Mar 4, 2013)

Surprisingly most people who recognize Luce as a poodle say red or apricot - those are few.

It could be worse, what I get is "what a cute labradoodle!" EEEEEK!!!! She is ALL poodle!


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

Did you ever find out if your dogs are litter mates? I think they must be. Your photos are hilarious. First you have Lou sitting "properly" (rear legs symmetrical and neatly tucked under her) and Apollo with sloppy rear legs off to the side. Then in the next photo, Apollo is all symmetrical and Miss Lou is the sloppy-legged girl. Very funny. I can't believe how similar they are. In my house, Bob is always sloppy and Cammie always has perfect posture. 

Of course Lou is apricot. 

LOVE your photos. I always love your photos.


----------



## Toy poodlelvr (Mar 24, 2013)

My friend always say an apricot poodle is a brown poodle. If I am not a poodle lover, I will say Lou as a tan or light brown. If I say to my friend, "Now that's an APRICOT poodle." my friend say "Your kidding me, that's an ugly brown poodle." I mean poodles are not ugly , and I say brown poodle is GORGEOUS, they just not poodle lover. I hate those kind of people.:2in1:


----------



## Caniche (Jun 10, 2013)

Lou is definitely apricot. Anyone who sees brown doesn't know much about colors!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

peppersb said:


> Did you ever find out if your dogs are litter mates? I think they must be. Your photos are hilarious. First you have Lou sitting "properly" (rear legs symmetrical and neatly tucked under her) and Apollo with sloppy rear legs off to the side. Then in the next photo, Apollo is all symmetrical and Miss Lou is the sloppy-legged girl. Very funny. I can't believe how similar they are. In my house, Bob is always sloppy and Cammie always has perfect posture.
> 
> Of course Lou is apricot.
> 
> LOVE your photos. I always love your photos.


I havent been able to find anything out.... But I'm just gonna assume they are. His previous owners are not willing give me any more info so.. 
And yes they are so similar, like when they get up in the morning they walk side by side stretching one back leg first then the other - synchronicity !! 
They just do little things all day long that are cute and make me believe that they are siblings, if not by blood they are siblings by heart for sure 
I'm so glad you like the photos!!!!!!! I love taking and sharing them, and it makes me very happy when I get comments on them - just a proud momma! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Luce said:


> Surprisingly most people who recognize Luce as a poodle say red or apricot - those are few.
> 
> It could be worse, what I get is "what a cute labradoodle!" EEEEEK!!!! She is ALL poodle!


People ask if she is a goldendoodle ALL the time (rolling my eyes lol)
I always say something like this:
"Nope she is 100% standard poodle, the real deal! Why mix something that is already perfect?! And pom poms are not required! Ya can have the best dog ever in any haircut ya want! - Get Yourself A Poodle!!" 
People are always amazed at how soft their hair is, and how sweet tempered and cute they are. So i educate them a little on how Spoos are the best!!!!!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## spookiesmom (Dec 31, 2011)

There is a malti poo in our dog park who is apricot. Her dad says the "breeder" called her apricot, that he'd never heard of that, and had never seen one. I whipped out my phone to show him my apricot Mpoo. Shut him up quick.


----------



## Marcie (Aug 2, 2011)

Lou said:


> Do people call your apricot poodle BROWN?"the brown one there..."
> When some people see Lou, she is clearly not brown, they say she is!
> They refer to her as "the brown one"
> Of course I understand people don't know the correct terminology for the color according to the breed, but I would assume they would say "yellow" or "golden"....


No, usually they get the color right, but she does get referred to often as, "the little one". Here is a photo of my shaggy GiGi taken at the dog park last weekend.


----------



## frankgrimes (Nov 28, 2011)

I wouldn't say brown, but maybe they mean to distinguish between teh two, as in, the darker one? The one (who is not brown) but more brown like than the othe rPoodle? hee hee. Most people refer to Ralph as brown... maybe they think only Irish Setters can be red :confused3: Either way, thanks for posting the Poodle pics *love*


----------



## kcp1227 (Jan 25, 2013)

kcp1227 said:


> It's another form of social networking. Her pic comes up under poodle clips or teddy bear clips
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I'm sure someone did a google search for something poodle related and wound up on pf and pinned them from here. I didn't follow the link, but here's one of them http://pinterest.com/pin/161988917820206871/
You may need to join to see it. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

kcp1227 said:


> I'm sure someone did a google search for something poodle related and wound up on pf and pinned them from here. I didn't follow the link, but here's one of them http://pinterest.com/pin/161988917820206871/
> You may need to join to see it.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Wow! Those are MY poodles!! Mine mine mine!! Hehehe but it's all good, I like them being famous haha 
Thanks for posting it!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Toy poodlelvr said:


> My friend always say an apricot poodle is a brown poodle. If I am not a poodle lover, I will say Lou as a tan or light brown. If I say to my friend, *"Now that's an APRICOT poodle." my friend say "Your kidding me, that's an ugly brown poodle."* I mean poodles are not ugly , and I say brown poodle is GORGEOUS, they just not poodle lover. I hate those kind of people.:2in1:


And this friend didn't get the surprise slapping of their lives?:boxing:


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

Lily's-Mom said:


> BTW, Lily is brown but when we adopted her I kept saying "She's brown, but not really brown, light brown, like a mushroom brown." I still haven't figured out how to explain her color.


Taupe? grin our new kid looks brown now but will not be when he gets older. He will be a wonderful browny grey aka cafe' au lait poodle. His sister is a silver beige. It will be so much fun to watch them change colors... And of course the other two furkids are blues... so they get called black. 

This is Phoenix and Jazz brown and black as the public would call them or cafe' and blue as we call them.


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

spindledreams said:


> Taupe? grin our new kid looks brown now but will not be when he gets older. He will be a wonderful browny grey aka cafe' au lait poodle. His sister is a silver beige. It will be so much fun to watch them change colors... And of course the other two furkids are blues... so they get called black.
> 
> This is Phoenix and Jazz brown and black as the public would call them or cafe' and blue as we call them.


I'm never sure about calling Lily café au lait, and I don't want to label her incorrectly (not that anyone around here would know anyway). Yeah, I guess dark taupe might work, LOL!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Lily's-Mom said:


> I'm never sure about calling Lily café au lait, and I don't want to label her incorrectly (not that anyone around here would know anyway). Yeah, I guess dark taupe might work, LOL!


Lily is just sooooo cute! Beautiful girl!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

Thanks  Not the best pic of her, but I liked the tongue sticking out, LOL.


----------

